# Few accessory recommendations please - tamper station & tamper mat?



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

So where do you all place your 58mm tampers? I want to purchase an inexpensive dock for mine. Also, do tamper mats which sit over the edge add a better dimension and consistency for tamping? If so, what would you all recommend please?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

drgekko said:


> So where do you all place your 58mm tampers? I want to purchase an inexpensive dock for mine. Also, do tamper mats which sit over the edge add a better dimension and consistency for tamping? If so, what would you all recommend please?


Motta make a decent stand - £20.00 from Cream Supplies.

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamping-stand/prod_1609.html?category=492

Never used an over the edge mat - suggest you go for the cheapest that is the right size for you - some are ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Motta make a decent stand - £20.00 from Cream Supplies.
> 
> http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamping-stand/prod_1609.html?category=492
> 
> Never used an over the edge mat - suggest you go for the cheapest that is the right size for you - some are ridiculously overpriced.


Thanks, will ask someone to get me that for my bday!! ;-)

How do you ensure level tamping my friend? Have you made a video yet for all of us to see your beautiful machinery in action???


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

drgekko said:


> How do you ensure level tamping my friend? Have you made a video yet for all of us to see your beautiful machinery in action???


Good question - surprised it isn't raised more often. Use your first finger and thumb to feel the edge of the tamper against the side of the basket. Finger and thumb should be 180 degrees apart. Takes a bit of practise but worth it. Always check your puck for being level before extraction - helps prevent all sorts of problems. As for a vid, ahem, there's a fairly crap one I made ages ago on Youtube. Punch in Londinium and you'll see a whole heap of vids - much better ones there than mine.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd recommend the attento click mat. Not only because it'll act as a mat, but it will also ensure consistent tamp pressure


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

SOme nice stuff here: http://www.joefrex.de/tamper-stand.html


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would suggest a set of digital scales reading to .1 of a gram, these will help no end in improving consistency. Ebay is the place for these.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good question - surprised it isn't raised more often. Use your first finger and thumb to feel the edge of the tamper against the side of the basket. Finger and thumb should be 180 degrees apart. Takes a bit of practise but worth it. Always check your puck for being level before extraction - helps prevent all sorts of problems.


How do you do this when the portafilter is red hot???!!



mike 100 said:


> I would suggest a set of digital scales reading to .1 of a gram, these will help no end in improving consistency. Ebay is the place for these.


Already got some scales - as mentioned, I've been using between 18g and 20g - 18g seems more consistent. But the baristas on videos simply fill the basket to the brim and level off using their fingers, no weighing involved.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

drgekko said:


> Also, do tamper mats which sit over the edge add a better dimension and consistency for tamping? If so, what would you all recommend please?


snipped

As you already have some Knock stuff have you seen their lippy mat ?

Robert


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I just got a lippy mat - highly recommended, and great service too.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

robti said:


> snipped
> 
> As you already have some Knock stuff have you seen their lippy mat ?
> 
> Robert





drude said:


> I just got a lippy mat - highly recommended, and great service too.


Seems reasonable for £15 - just ordered one!


----------

